# what do you recomend for mma fighter



## Klutch (Jun 3, 2010)

hello, i need some advise for what i should take 
I am 5' 10' 210lb body fat % unknown i have a lil lovin in the oven i can see top 2 abs lol i am 30 years of age. first off 1 1/2 years ago i was in best shape of my life i do pro mma and jiu jitsu comps. and boxing ect. i broke my greater tuburosity off last march (top half of humerous bone) they had to put a screw in my shoulder and could not move my arm for over 6 months still not fully recovered but may never be. I went from 180lb to 225lb (fat) i have been back training now for a few months and started hitting it real hard i do alot of circuit training like 6-7 station 10 reps each station 5min rds 1 min rest 5rds and lil power lifting and also mma training i train 6 days a week some times twice a day my goal is to  walk around 185lb ripped so i would like to put a lil more muscle on and lose all the body fat my diet is getting better not the best yet i was thinking hgh but wanted your expert opinion on what i should take. far as experience i took deca and tren about 5 years ago made me real strong but put weight on me also i want to do only 1 cycle and also something that will be out of my system in at least 6 months we get random testing i prob wont fight a gain for at least 6 months i just need a kick start and also what to take post cycle thanks for your time and patience, klutch


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't suggest ever taking both deca and tren at the same time, it's not at all healthy for you (both are 19nors).  HGH works well, but you have to be able to run it for several months at a time...and for some that can be too expensive.  I suggest running a cycle of test only for a solid 12 weeks.  Run it right with an AI, HCG, and proper PCT, and you shouldn't have any problems achieving your goal.  I might also add that you should check out what your BF% is.  If it's too high, I would first lower it naturally before hitting the juice.  

For MMA, I think it's best to have _some_ additional BF...this way your body can absorb the shock from your opponent's blows easier.  The lower the BF, the better chance you have of getting one of your organs damaged.  8-12% is ideal, IMHO.


/V


----------



## Klutch (Jun 3, 2010)

what ai and pct and test do you recomend and how much should i take of each and when and dumb ? this wont make my gain weight  thanks again for your knowledge and patience


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 3, 2010)

Do some research, lay out what YOU think the AIs and PCT should be and we will CRITIQUE it for you. 

Hopefully everyone else here backs me up on this..

---

..and what do you mean, "this wont make my gain weight again"?


----------



## Klutch (Jun 3, 2010)

i dont want to gain any weight trying drop lb for competion i was asking would it make me gain weight 
thanks, Klutch


----------



## Klutch (Jun 3, 2010)

just tyring to ask what exactly to take if that wrong here I apologise for breaking any rules


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 3, 2010)

No bro theres nothin wrong with your questions what others are trying to say is you need to do some more research for your self first. Put it like this you come on here an start askin what do I take? So if I said use some potasium cyanide you drop weight like crazy would you do it? The point is you are gonna put this shit in your body do your self a favor and find out all you can on your own first so you at least get a good idea of whats real and whats bullshit.  And to answer a couple of your questions no Testosterone doesnt just magically make you gain weight that has to do with your diet and exercise more than anything else.  I ask this respectfully but who taught you how to cut bro? In the week of a fight I can drop close to 20 pounds in water for a weigh in. I think you have some other things to work on first before your ready for AAS I say this for your own safety bro. Like my boy Vic said if your gonna do AAS then please at least stick to just Test for now but I would hold off and see where you can get naturally first. I've had more than a couple fights bro and in reality they very seldom test anyone unless its for a title fight. It can happen but pretty rarely. Good luck and be safe


----------



## Klutch (Jun 3, 2010)

iv been doing research on here and and online everything here says put in your stats and we will put something 2gether for you and thats what i did. i will do research but i need something to research thats why im here also if vic say take this and i research and everything else online agrees then ill do it far as gear i can get pharm grade  and im not trying to nothing else but test mabey hgh and also im trying to walk around at 185lb my fight weight is 170lb im not trying to cut for a fight with gear just trying to get back to close to where i was i can drop 15lb day before a fight also iv been doing mma for 8 years i just need a jump start cause of my injury but thanks for your input tho, klutch


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 3, 2010)

Fair enuff k then I suggest a nice clean diet. 500mg Test ew if you dont mind pinning go with test Prop you shouldnt have any water retention issues. I wouldnt go more than 8-10 weeks your first run. Focus on strength training dont lift heavy or your gonna gain. Run Arimidex during cycle at .5mg eod you can go up if ya need to but that should be sufficient. 1000ius HCG ew spilt in two during cycle starting second week. for Pct drop the HCG and Arimidex and run Aromasin at 12.5mg eod and clomid run 100/75/50/50mg run the Aromasin at least a week longer than the clomid. Finish your pct before weigh in and you wont drop dirty for anything. Good Luk be safe and i hope thats more what your lookin for.


----------



## Dusters (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't most states require a test when you apply for a license? As far as a cycle goes, I think HGH would benefit you if you can afford to run it for 6 months. They can't test for HGH yet, and it helps most people recover better and lean out.

As far as gear goes, I don't think you need much in order to cut fat and retain muscle. You obviously want to stay away from nandrolone and boldenone since they stay in your system for a long time. Honestly, I think tren ace, low dose test and hgh would do wonders. I know tren will make your cardio more difficult, but you're just getting back into shape, and you're not fighting, so who cares? It will definately help you drop fat quickly. When you finish the test and tren, you'll be a lean mean fightin machine. 

P.S. Check to see how long any compound will stay in your system, for testing purposes.


----------



## Klutch (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks for the info but can i go without the hcg not to familiar with that is that the hormones found in preg women and as far as the clomid goes when you say 100/75/50/50mg  do u mean take 100 eod for a week and each week drop 25 mg for 4 weeks and when should i start taking clomid and Aromasin and for the test should i just take 500mg from first week to 10 week or should i pyramid it thanks for all the help and also i dont really lift any weight just circuit train or do pushups hindu sqauts explosive movements mabey powerlift once or twice a month tabata type workouts i do alot of interval training  lots of sparing and rolling Thanks again Klutch


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 3, 2010)

I really cant answer all those questions for you this is why we say lay out a proposed cycle and we'll dial you in.  When you start Pct will be determined by what kind of Test you use. And no you dont have to use HCG it prevents testicular atrophy and makes recovery easier. If you dont mind nutz the size of raisins then yeah you can skip it but I wouldnt. Spend a few days reading stickies and some research studies put together a cycle and come back and we can go from there. And Im sorry I strongly disagree with a statement made above you do not need Tren at this time it is for experienced guys only. SERIOUSLY


----------



## Dusters (Jun 3, 2010)

He said in his first post that he has used tren and deca in the past.  I don't think 500mg test would give him what he's looking for.  This should go without saying, but I'll say it anyway: Diet will be the key to losing fat.  Extra test will help a little, but it's main purpose in a cutting cycle is to help retain muscle.


----------



## Klutch (Jun 3, 2010)

ok thanks i will gather all my info and repost thanks again you have been more than helpfull, Klutch


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 3, 2010)

Dusters said:


> He said in his first post that he has used tren and deca in the past. I don't think 500mg test would give him what he's looking for. This should go without saying, but I'll say it anyway: Diet will be the key to losing fat. Extra test will help a little, but it's main purpose in a cutting cycle is to help retain muscle.


 Sorry bro but Testosterone also greatly influences fat partitioning(spelling) You can run a succesful cut from just test. He also stated that he recently broke his Humerous Tren would be a real quick and easy way to reinjure it


----------



## Dusters (Jun 3, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Sorry bro but Testosterone also greatly influences fat partitioning(spelling) You can run a succesful cut from just test. He also stated that he recently broke his Humerous Tren would be a real quick and easy way to reinjure it


 
Yes, like I said test will help, as would any anabolic steroid.  Anyone who has used both will tell you the difference between Test and Tren, as far as fat loss goes, is night and day...


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes bro Im very aware of the diferences The reason Im adamant on my stance with this is he has never ran a REAL cycle therefore this is his first and Tren should not be included of coarse I dont know much and everyone is free to mainline Methyl Tren if they wish. All the same to me


----------



## Dusters (Jun 3, 2010)

Not sure where the hostility is coming from...I was just offering up a suggestion.  I'm not saying you don't know what you're talking about.  I don't know what you mean by this is his first cycle.  In his first post he clearly stated he has used both tren and deca before.  Maybe I misunderstood him somehow?  I don't know what you mean by mainline methyl tren, but I'm guessing you're just being a smartass.


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 3, 2010)

LOLOL sorry bro Im not bein hostile if thats how it seems. Occasionaly I may be a little gruff cause I know a thing or two about tren Hes never ran Test then hes never ran a cycle bottom line. All I mean is just because some guy told you here stick this in your ass dosent mean youve ran a proper cycle. And someone saying I've ran Tren and Deca but never Test? That should be a big red flag bro. I certainly meant no offence. And yeah I was bein a bit of a smartass


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 3, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> LOLOL sorry bro Im not bein hostile if thats how it seems. Occasionaly I may be a little gruff cause I know a thing or two about tren Hes never ran Test then hes never ran a cycle bottom line. All I mean is just because some guy told you here stick this in your ass dosent mean youve ran a proper cycle. And someone saying I've ran Tren and Deca but never Test? That should be a big red flag bro. I certainly meant no offence. And yeah I was bein a bit of a smartass



Greets from Sunshine !!

First, I've been watch'n this thread and just check'n out how it's develop'n and the direction it's going. I've seen several interest'n things and I know just a lil bit bout juice and a tiny bit about the fight game myself.

I waited to see if a couple REALLY important factors would be mentioned. My homey Jcar hit one. Cut'n weight. Which is quite different than anything related to bodybuild'n. Has nothin to do with cut'n bf, just dry'n out. That should be done a bit before any fight to avoid being " face puffy" which can lead to easy cuts.
Next , you never mentioned at which level you compete, Pro or Am. Or which Assoc. you'll be fight'n under.Makes a huge difference. If you are involved in small local Am shows the test'n will follow that states Box'n commission's set test'n ( unless it's a smoker) which doe's not effect Am until you reach National ( not regional) titles . Gives you a lil room to work with. KOTC, WEC,ROF,WCL ( all middle to upper level PRO/AM shows work a lil different.Terry Triblacock (KOTC ) for example has to follow National Box'n commission rules because he promotes National / International events. Test'n there involves the piss test for ALL fighters Pro or Am . So it's a bit more strick these days. If your fight'n there Low dose short ester TEST and thats it ! You need to stop at least 3 weeks out and if you got a source ask for CLEAN . It's inject and cost a shitload ( $200.00 for 5 ml) use 48 hours before the test'n. Don't ask me how I know . LOLOL
On the issue of Tren, unless you got Floyd Mayweather type defense and just don't get hit, Tren from what I seen can cause a lot of bleed'n if you get cut.
Cardio, and diet are super important in keep'n weight in check, it can be used to control weight gains on ANY compound. If you are run'n like you should be (1.5 miles for every round you will be fight'n is standard professional level protocol) and in the gym lift'n medimum weight at high volume levels ( 1 exercise per body part 10 sets of 10 reps, complete upper body eod and lower eod) weight control should be no problem. You should discuss that with your trainer. 
Now there's the logical part, when prepare'n for a fight you still gotta be concerned with correct choices of compounds, and somebody you know BETTER understand half life and active life SERIOUSLY or you end up like James Toney, Vargas, Tim Silva , Shane Mosey test'n dirty. I'm no expert on anything, But I think Vic and Jcar are dead nuts correct on this one. Depend'n on those factors and your level competition ( perhaps Regional I'm guess'n), Test is a pretty safe bet. But what the hell would I know .

Peace and Love

Keep your hands by your head and your ass of the mat ! Good Luck

PS Jcar is a smart ass, but really intelligent smart ass ! Thats my Boi!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 3, 2010)

Listen to Tev (Supermans Daddy)... he knows of what he speaks.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jun 3, 2010)

*Sd*

I just love reading posts by you. I dont know anything about fighting except what I watch on TV on the ultimate fighter which I enjoy. The op needs to look at your pictures and read the post about you'r BF currently. Then you end it with some good rasta man humor about our friend the smart ass.LOL


----------



## Klutch (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks for all the info i have been fighting Am since 2003 Pro since 2006 im not really interested in tren anyways but appreciate dusters input just want to get a kickstart to get back in fighting body and shape im not going to be fighting for at least 6 months could be longer as far as testing i just wanted to make sure what ever i took wouldnt stay in my system for long periods of time also i think i made up my mind i want to do 10 wks of test and see where im at and decide if i want to do 1 more cycle or get on hgh so i will gather everthing i will be using and lay it out on here then see if im correct on how im using it thanks again for all your guys knowledge and patience for my nooby questions Klutch


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Listen to Tev (Supermans Daddy)... he knows of what he speaks.



so you can translate that shit he just spewed out? I cant.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

Klutch said:


> hello, i need some advise for what i should take
> I am 5' 10' 210lb body fat % unknown i have a lil lovin in the oven i can see top 2 abs lol i am 30 years of age. first off 1 1/2 years ago i was in best shape of my life i do pro mma and jiu jitsu comps. and boxing ect. i broke my greater tuburosity off last march (top half of humerous bone) they had to put a screw in my shoulder and could not move my arm for over 6 months still not fully recovered but may never be. I went from 180lb to 225lb (fat) i have been back training now for a few months and started hitting it real hard i do alot of circuit training like 6-7 station 10 reps each station 5min rds 1 min rest 5rds and lil power lifting and also mma training i train 6 days a week some times twice a day my goal is to  walk around 185lb ripped so i would like to put a lil more muscle on and lose all the body fat my diet is getting better not the best yet i was thinking hgh but wanted your expert opinion on what i should take. far as experience i took deca and tren about 5 years ago made me real strong but put weight on me also i want to do only 1 cycle and also something that will be out of my system in at least 6 months we get random testing i prob wont fight a gain for at least 6 months i just need a kick start and also what to take post cycle thanks for your time and patience, klutch


So, if I can make sense out of THIS^, you're looking to put on strength? Or get a lean bodyfat percentage? or both?


----------



## Klutch (Jun 4, 2010)

more towards leaning out and adding a lil muscle i lost but strength is always a plus (and look a lil better for the ladies lol isnt that usually the goal anyways)  but i was wandering if i could get 6 months worth of hgh would it be better to do that or the test thanks for all your guys input i feel like short circuit johnny 5 need more input lol,

 Klutch


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

Klutch said:


> more towards leaning out and adding a lil muscle i lost but strength is always a plus (and look a lil better for the ladies lol isnt that usually the goal anyways)  but i was wandering if i could get 6 months worth of hgh would it be better to do that or the test thanks for all your guys input i feel like short circuit johnny 5 need more input lol,
> 
> Klutch



I'd strongly suggest backing off HGH ideas. It's expensive and in this case, not needed. Training and diet are your keys. AAS is just a supplement to the hard training. 
Ini any case, I'm not disregarding your ideas, but if I were you, to lose a little fat, I'd suggest clenbuterol, and for strength gains without putting on weight, I'd use an oral cycle of anavar with side support for your liver. Liv52 should fit the bill well. 
Your weight training should consist of heavy compounds. I wrote a routine for a pro MMA fighter that has made huge gains working out twice weekly with me. I also constructed a high/low carb cycling diet for him. He stayed away from the steam room (which I hate anyway), and came into the ring in his last fight as energetic and strong as hell. Needless to say, he won and said he never felt stronger or looked better. After the fight was over, people were complimenting me on the job I did with him, telling me he looked like a bodybuilder.


----------



## Dusters (Jun 4, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> If your fight'n there Low dose short ester TEST and thats it ! You need to stop at least 3 weeks out and if you got a source ask for CLEAN . It's inject and cost a shitload ( $200.00 for 5 ml) use 48 hours before the test'n. Don't ask me how I know . LOLOL
> On the issue of Tren, unless you got Floyd Mayweather type defense and just don't get hit, Tren from what I seen can cause a lot of bleed'n if you get cut.


 
I would like to point out something very important that is being overlooked here. It's called "reading the thread before posting." Or maybe just "understanding what you have just read" (A.K.A. Reading Comprehension). Had you utilized those skills, you could have saved yourself the trouble of posting the above information. Like the OP said in his _first_ post, and like he had to point out to you _again_, he won't be fighting for at least 6 months. In the meantime, he would like to drop some bodyfat.


----------



## Dusters (Jun 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Training and diet are your keys. AAS is just a supplement to the hard training.


 
^^Amen.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> Greets from Sunshine !!
> 
> First, I've been watch'n this thread and just check'n out how it's develop'n and the direction it's going. I've seen several interest'n things and I know just a lil bit bout juice and a tiny bit about the fight game myself.
> 
> ...


Where the fuck did you graduate?? I cant comprehend any of this convoluted shit you wrote.


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Where the fuck did you graduate?? I cant comprehend any of this convoluted shit you wrote.


 What the fucks with the hostility Jugs he was tryin to help the OP and your just bein an asshole back of the juice and take a valium chief


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Where the fuck did you graduate?? I cant comprehend any of this convoluted shit you wrote.



You may have to think a bit. I was mention'n if  one is a professional then basically the whole " worry about test'n positive is an issue only then. I also was mention'n the different Acso test'n policy's if he fact he decided to use AAS. I mentioned why I personally thought that whoever mentioned tren was a bad choice for a fighter because of bleed'n it cause's for information that may be useful to him as a fighter. I mentioned different routines that I know for a FACT are used not by LOCAL, REGIONAL,fighter, but WORLD class TOP level competitors, not some program put together by a bodybuilder for a fighter. I mentioned a way around test'n positive for knowledge that maybe he didn't have and the compound that is used to make that happen. The goods on get'n involved in test'n and how.I mentioned where the box'n commission gets involved and how. Why did I even mention any of this.............READ THE THREAD TITLE... Basically it was info as in who test for what and at what levels. I approached it from just the " Fighter" aspect. I never questioned when he fought ,just under which govern'n body, what level, why he shouldn't listen to tren talk close to a fight ( which doesn't matter when cause you can get hurt in train'n on tren before a fight and get it cancelled.) and some prove'n train'n methods for what he said his concerns were, strength and keep'n weight under control. Basically I gave him info that he may need to know as fighter on AAS. I'ma say I'm will'n to bet I been tested for events in more places in the world possibly more than anyone on this board so I'm just talk'n bout what I know happens for the sport and the rules .I based this on experience, as I've had more HIGH LEVEL fights than most people have had DREAMS. REAL TALK . My train'n routines were designed for me  for nothin but KO'n cats , defend'n titles and win'n fights not look'n like a bodybuilder ,and give'n to me by Manny Stewart, Bill Goosen, Livinston Bramble, Lou Duva , Floyd Mayweather Sr..Between them they have produced over 100 WORLD champions (not one guy who beat a nobody) but maybe they don't know shit . But I know they are legit. So did GSP when we trained together for his last fight. I don't do rude , so If you don't find the info useful BY ALL MEANS PASS BY MY POST. I only tried present a different set of concerns for a guy fight'n on AAS that bodybuilders don't know about. Simple as that . If someone found ANY of my info incorrect don't insult me ,"SHOW ME". I'm not try'n to be hard to understand maybe you don't understand because I come from a different side of this type of situation that you may not know about. I understand you compete as a "bodybuilder", therefore you would have behind the scene info in that sport I wouldn't understand........I on the other hand am a " body breaker " I'm sure I have info that you don't know either concern'n this sport. Perhaps I'm not the one with the comprehension problems.

Peace and Love


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 4, 2010)

+1^you now SMD I personally know a guy who was trained for MMA by a BBer first fight he came out struck a beautiful pose and got KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Flathead (Jun 4, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> +1^


 

+2


Juggernaut, what's the beef w/SMD? he's just like you when it comes trying helping a bro out. The multiple POVs that you more experienced guys offer, give the newbies options & keeps them out of trouble. That's the driving force behind these boards. I pay extra attention to posts that guys like yourself & SMD put up, because there some serious knowledge to be had. 

Flathead


----------



## Dusters (Jun 4, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> You may have to think a bit. I was mention'n if one is a professional then basically the whole " worry about test'n positive is an issue only then. I also was mention'n the different Acso test'n policy's if he fact he decided to use AAS. I mentioned why I personally thought that whoever mentioned tren was a bad choice for a fighter because of bleed'n it cause's for information that may be useful to him as a fighter. I mentioned different routines that I know for a FACT are used not by LOCAL, REGIONAL,fighter, but WORLD class TOP level competitors, not some program put together by a bodybuilder for a fighter. I mentioned a way around test'n positive for knowledge that maybe he didn't have and the compound that is used to make that happen. The goods on get'n involved in test'n and how.I mentioned where the box'n commission gets involved and how. Why did I even mention any of this.............READ THE THREAD TITLE... Basically it was info as in who test for what and at what levels. I approached it from just the " Fighter" aspect. I never questioned when he fought ,just under which govern'n body, what level, why he shouldn't listen to tren talk close to a fight ( which doesn't matter when cause you can get hurt in train'n on tren before a fight and get it cancelled.) and some prove'n train'n methods for what he said his concerns were, strength and keep'n weight under control. Basically I gave him info that he may need to know as fighter on AAS. I'ma say I'm will'n to bet I been tested for events in more places in the world possibly more than anyone on this board so I'm just talk'n bout what I know happens for the sport and the rules .I based this on experience, as I've had more HIGH LEVEL fights than most people have had DREAMS. REAL TALK . My train'n routines were designed for me for nothin but KO'n cats , defend'n titles and win'n fights not look'n like a bodybuilder ,and give'n to me by Manny Stewart, Bill Goosen, Livinston Bramble, Lou Duva , Floyd Mayweather Sr..Between them they have produced over 100 WORLD champions (not one guy who beat a nobody) but maybe they don't know shit . But I know they are legit. So did GSP when we trained together for his last fight. I don't do rude , so If you don't find the info useful BY ALL MEANS PASS BY MY POST. I only tried present a different set of concerns for a guy fight'n on AAS that bodybuilders don't know about. Simple as that . If someone found ANY of my info incorrect don't insult me ,"SHOW ME". I'm not try'n to be hard to understand maybe you don't understand because I come from a different side of this type of situation that you may not know about. I understand you compete as a "bodybuilder", therefore you would have behind the scene info in that sport I wouldn't understand........I on the other hand am a " body breaker " I'm sure I have info that you don't know either concern'n this sport. Perhaps I'm not the one with the comprehension problems.
> 
> Peace and Love


 
Maybe next time you can respond to the post instead of responding to the title.


----------



## Dusters (Jun 4, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> +1^you now SMD I personally know a guy who was trained for MMA by a BBer first fight he came out struck a beautiful pose and got KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT LOLOLOLOL


 
I hate to break it to all you wanna be fighters, but losing fat, gaining muscle, and gaining strength is all part of bodybuilding.  Bodybuilding is about building a better body, not just trying to look like Mr. Universe.


----------



## Dusters (Jun 4, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> +1^you now SMD I personally know a guy who was trained for MMA by a BBer first fight he came out struck a beautiful pose and got KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT LOLOLOLOL


 
^^This is true, though.  Look at Shogun, BJ, and Fedor.  They don't have the best physiques around, but they know how to fight!


----------



## Flathead (Jun 4, 2010)

Power Lifters don't fight, we gas to easily!


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 4, 2010)

Dusters said:


> Maybe next time you can respond to the post instead of responding to the title.



Whatever.
Maybe you can open your mind to understand that as a fighter there is more to be concerned about then what compounds you take. I know you how much you don't know about the fight game  because " believe it or not , I was able to comprehend that you thought drug test'n had something to do with gett'n a license.  Most cats that JUST TALK bout fight'n most time "couldn't beat their meat if it owed money "! It's not worth argue'n with people who think they know, when I KNOW the fight game which is all I as speak'n from. I'm sure you've all had more fights and titles than me so Let's leave this alone and I'll let you guys with more experience do this. It's way too beautiful here, and the water is call'n me to go scuba dive'n. So my apologies to all the fellows more informed then me. Like I always say........What the hell do I know. You cats enjoy some sunshine today, I'm out. 

On a serious note Homeys,

Peace and Love


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> What the fucks with the hostility Jugs he was tryin to help the OP and your just bein an asshole back of the juice and take a valium chief



I cant read his statements. I also enjoy being an asshole-and besides, I'm on HRT levels now. Now piss off.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I cant read his statements. I also enjoy being an asshole-and besides, I'm on HRT levels now. Now piss off.



Homey I LOVE YOUR POSTS !! I don't get offended (I just try and get even sometimes LOL) You're a good guy.Now go catch some Sun !

Peace and Love

PS I will work on my compsition skills though, Jamaican accent comes through the keyboard  LOL


----------



## Dusters (Jun 4, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> Whatever.
> Maybe you can open your mind to understand that as a fighter there is more to be concerned about then what compounds you take. I know you how much you don't know about the fight game because " believe it or not , I was able to comprehend that you thought drug test'n had something to do with gett'n a license. Most cats that JUST TALK bout fight'n most time "couldn't beat their meat if it owed money "! It's not worth argue'n with people who think they know, when I KNOW the fight game which is all I as speak'n from. I'm sure you've all had more fights and titles than me so Let's leave this alone and I'll let you guys with more experience do this. It's way too beautiful here, and the water is call'n me to go scuba dive'n. So my apologies to all the fellows more informed then me. Like I always say........What the hell do I know. You cats enjoy some sunshine today, I'm out.
> 
> On a serious note Homeys,
> ...


 
Go back and read my post again.  It was posed as a question, moron.  Remember...READ...COMPREHEND...THEN respond.  It's really a simple process.  

As I understand it, testing can be required by the particular athletic commission you're dealing with or the fight promotion, or both.  Don't you have to apply for a license before you can fight professionally in pretty much any state in the U.S.? (That's a question.)  Don't some of these athletic commissions require a drug test before issuing a license in the first place? (That's another question.)  The way I understand it is, once you are licensed, depending on the particular commission or promotion, you may be randomly drug tested at any time, or some commissions and/or promotions require some or all of the fighters to undergo testing for each event they fight on.  (That's a statement, but I'm not claiming to be an expert on the subject.)


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 4, 2010)

Dusters said:


> Go back and read my post again.  It was posed as a question, moron.  Remember...READ...COMPREHEND...THEN respond.  It's really a simple process.
> 
> As I understand it, testing can be required by the particular athletic commission you're dealing with or the fight promotion, or both.  Don't you have to apply for a license before you can fight professionally in pretty much any state in the U.S.? (That's a question.)  Don't some of these athletic commissions require a drug test before issuing a license in the first place? (That's another question.)  The way I understand it is, once you are licensed, depending on the particular commission or promotion, you may be randomly drug tested at any time, or some commissions and/or promotions require some or all of the fighters to undergo testing for each event they fight on.  (That's a statement, but I'm not claiming to be an expert on the subject.)



I'm have'n a good day, reread what you just wrote. All that chest pump'n and name call'n you doin ain't shit Homey,I see you are a much more experienced and way better fighter than me ......................on a keyboard. LOL Fuck it, you win . OK ? Let's call it a day on this, and enjoy this day. Homey it's like amaze'n today here and I hope it is there for you as well, I'ma go to the gym and knock some guys teeth out and act like it's you stand'n in my face with that " Moron' shit . Just kidd'n.................I think LOL 
Have a wonderful day Homey

all smiles and sunshine

Peace and Love


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

supermans daddy said:


> homey i love your posts !! I don't get offended (i just try and get even sometimes lol) you're a good guy.now go catch some sun !
> 
> Peace and love
> 
> ps i will work on my compsition skills though, jamaican accent comes through the keyboard  lol


lol


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I cant read his statements. I also enjoy being an asshole-and besides, I'm on HRT levels now. Now piss off.


 Thats because you cant read period and I too enjoy bein an asshole on occassion so you piss off oh and grow some hair...and eyebrows 


Dusters said:


> *As I understand it*, testing can be required by the particular athletic commission you're dealing with or the fight promotion, or both. Don't you have to apply for a license before you can fight professionally in pretty much any state in the U.S.? (That's a question.) Don't some of these athletic commissions require a drug test before issuing a license in the first place? (That's another question.) The way I understand it is, once you are licensed, depending on the particular commission or promotion, you may be randomly drug tested at any time, or some commissions and/or promotions require some or all of the fighters to undergo testing for each event they fight on. (That's a statement, but I'm not claiming to be an expert on the subject.)


 This^  thats the problem you dont understand it your making your self look bad I think before you start questioning some one an calling them a moron you should find out who your talkin too.  I know for a FACT SMD knows more about fightin than anyone on this board so please do your self a favor and stop.  Fuck it scuba does sound good Im goin scuba divin too....in the kiddy pool


----------



## Dusters (Jun 4, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> I'm have'n a good day, reread what you just wrote. All that chest pump'n and name call'n you doin ain't shit Homey,I see you are a much more experienced and way better fighter than me ......................on a keyboard. LOL Fuck it, you win . OK ? Let's call it a day on this, and enjoy this day. Homey it's like amaze'n today here and I hope it is there for you as well, I'ma go to the gym and knock some guys teeth out and act like it's you stand'n in my face with that " Moron' shit . Just kidd'n.................I think LOL
> Have a wonderful day Homey
> 
> all smiles and sunshine
> ...


 
Okay, cool.  Sorry to hijack the thread, but can you answer my questions, since you are a seasoned expert on the subject?

P.S.  I never claimed to be a fighter.


----------



## Dusters (Jun 4, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Thats because you cant read period and I too enjoy bein an asshole on occassion so you piss off oh and grow some hair...and eyebrows
> 
> This^ thats the problem you dont understand it your making your self look bad I think before you start questioning some one an calling them a moron you should find out who your talkin too. I know for a FACT SMD knows more about fightin than anyone on this board so please do your self a favor and stop. Fuck it scuba does sound good Im goin scuba divin too....in the kiddy pool


 
I'm beginning to feel like I woke up in the fucking twilight zone lol!  SMD said I didn't know what I was talking about with the license / testing issue, but I posed it as a *question*.  I never claimed to be an expert on mma _or_ drug testing.


----------



## Dusters (Jun 4, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> This^ thats the problem you dont understand it your making your self look bad I think before you start questioning some one an calling them a moron you should find out who your talkin too. I know for a FACT SMD knows more about fightin than anyone on this board so please do your self a favor and stop. Fuck it scuba does sound good Im goin scuba divin too....in the kiddy pool


 
Maybe you or the other expert here can enlighten me?  I thought I gave a humble response, and posed a question for the more knowledgeable folks here...


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 4, 2010)

I bet $100.00, that we're all on TREN !!

I'm off to the water

Peace and Love


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 4, 2010)

You lose that one Homey Jugs is just on Clomid


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 4, 2010)

My friend, I fractured my humerus and had a plate, screws and bone graft from my hip put in.  This was over a year ago and I still wouldn't feel comfortable using AS.  You're pushing yourself naturally hard for the past few months and that's great but you must be prepared to subject your body to extra stresses and tremendous loading if you want to reap full rewards of anabolics.  I would wait at least another 6 months to make sure you're fully healed from the surgery and all is in check.  Last thing you want is to start a great cycle and have re-injury occur due to overload on your humerus bone.  On AS you would feel very strong but your recently operated on arm may not be.  If I were in your shoes I'd wait another 6 months, train naturally in the mean time, make sure you're fully healed, lose some more body fat (you don't want to start a cycle with too much BF) and then I'd hit a good cycle in 6 months time.


----------



## Klutch (Jun 4, 2010)

how long did it take for you to use your arm again it took me 6 months to get about 45-55 degrees and around 8 - 9 months to get where im at now with physical therapy im about 98% range of motion 90% strength now in my shoulder but i just need to stretch more and break some scar tissue  (swimming) the doc cleared me for full training but i know what u mean i was going to finish this fight camp with the other guys that have fights coming up then get on something but i will see how i feel thanks for the concern 

Klutch


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> You lose that one Homey Jugs is just on Clomid



Pshhh I'm on HRT not PCT.


----------



## Klutch (Jun 4, 2010)

im on nothing


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 4, 2010)

Dusters said:


> Go back and read my post again.  It was posed as a question, moron.  Remember...READ...COMPREHEND...THEN respond.  It's really a simple process.



Uncalled for.


/V


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 4, 2010)

Glad I'm not the only one that thought so.  Was starting to feel bad about the neg reps.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 5, 2010)

Klutch said:


> how long did it take for you to use your arm again it took me 6 months to get about 45-55 degrees and around 8 - 9 months to get where im at now with physical therapy im about 98% range of motion 90% strength now in my shoulder but i just need to stretch more and break some scar tissue (swimming) the doc cleared me for full training but i know what u mean i was going to finish this fight camp with the other guys that have fights coming up then get on something but i will see how i feel thanks for the concern
> 
> Klutch


 
My progress was similar to yours in terms of strength and movement recovery and now I feel 100%.  100% meaning I think I can expose my arm to loads that I can naturally achieve in the gym.  As a practical example,  if I anticipated to increase my hammer curl from say 45lbs for 8 reps to 70lbs for 8 reps (which you can expect on AS) I would be very worried that the relatively sudden increase in loading on the joint/bone could cause re-fracture.  I would be completely pissed if that happened to me mid-cycle and instead of reaping in the rewards you wake up in a hospital room after surgery, immobile and popping pills for premature PCT.  Like I mentioned earlier, push yourself naturally for another 6 months, make sure everything works properly and then do something.  Over-anticipation can turn to be your doom in my opinion.


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2010)

Dusters said:


> He said in his first post that he has used tren and deca in the past.  I don't think 500mg test would give him what he's looking for.  This should go without saying, but I'll say it anyway: *Diet will be the key to losing fat*.  Extra test will help a little, but it's main purpose in a cutting cycle is to help retain muscle.



This. To the OP, you're just getting to an age where you can no longer rely upon training off the weight. You're going to have to suck it up and learn how to diet properly - on and off-season. You can read the link in my sig on getting started; most of it will NOT apply to you but the info on monitoring your diet and cutting is universal and there's a free computer app mentioned in that link that tells you how you can track it quickly so you can get your diet working for you immediately. You clearly don't, and that's why you're currently a fatass. Fix the diet and you won't have any trouble with this part ever again. PS I'm older than you and have had the same injury - minus the pin. It sucks and I couldn't press anything for years. It WILL settle down. Baby the fuck out of it and get good physio. I also highly recommend Active Release. I was able to blow off surgery to clear out scar tissue and restore ROM through Active Release. 



jcar1016 said:


> Sorry bro but Testosterone also greatly influences fat partitioning(spelling) You can run a succesful cut from just test. He also stated that he recently broke his Humerous Tren would be a real quick and easy way to reinjure it



You CAN, if you already know how to eat AND if you're insanely active AND if you don't overeat to compensate. You can probably quite easily recompose about 5 lbs a month (at least for the first few months) on gear with all things being equal. That's nice, but it may not be fast enough for our boy here. 



juggernaut said:


> I cant read his statements. I also enjoy being an asshole-and besides, I'm on HRT levels now. Now piss off.



True. True. And True. (You know I love you, jugg!) 

For the record, I always enjoy superman's daddy's posts. Always helpful, always respectful. Buddy, come to Vancouver and I'll make you stew with dumplings.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2010)

what's wrong with giving the guy pasta e fagioli


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll make stew with dumplings. YOU make the pasta e fagioli. It'll be a bodybuilder version of United Nations at the dinner table!


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 5, 2010)

Built said:


> You CAN, if you already know how to eat AND if you're insanely active AND if you don't overeat to compensate. You can probably quite easily recompose about 5 lbs a month (at least for the first few months) on gear with all things being equal. That's nice, but it may not be fast enough for our boy here.
> 
> 
> .


 Totally agree with you Built would never argue your expertise in the area. As the OP stated he has at least 6 months before he wants to fight again and as you stated at 5 pounds a month thats 30 pounds of recomp. Pretty damn good in my opinion but thats all it is. Also alot of the other compounds mentioned will GREATLY affect his cardio which as a cage fighter myself I have to say is the single most important factor to consider in training for MMA. I also feel that a nice slow recomp over this period of time would be REALLY benificial in his situation considering the injury and maintainability of this kind of slow cut. This is just my opinion from my own experience which isnt much compared to some I supose. BTW Jugs is an ass but I love im too


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2010)

It won't continue for five months. It MIGHT for two, because he'll be regaining lost muscle that was there before (it seems to remember for some reason). After that, it'll slow to a crawl. And he's not able to be as active as he was - that shoulder will continue to cause him grief if he tries that.


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 5, 2010)

Quite posibly. Im not disagreeing just that hes gained 35 lbs so with what he loses naturally from training plus a little boost from Test I think he could do it. JMO Im done now cause you know better than me I just know what I personally have been capable in the past. Sometimes I forget that everyones not me Im a little self centered-well maybe a lot


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2010)

It is certainly right for you jcar. There does come an age where you can't do it that way anymore though, not reliably. That age is different for everyone but it's not at all uncommon to see it happen to men in their thirties. 

Out of curiosity, how old are you and have you ever been fat?


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 5, 2010)

Im 31 and no I've never been what I would say is fat I've been heavier than I am now for sure. Im no BB'r for sure just dont have the genetics for it which I'm fine with. If your curious I have a couple pics on my profile page from last week. Be gentle


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL I'll go look. 

It is so much better to never have been fat. Once you have, it's never the same again. Fat cells are forever. All they can do is shrink or grow - and when they shrink, they're HUNGRY!


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 5, 2010)

Built said:


> I'll make stew with dumplings. YOU make the pasta e fagioli. It'll be a bodybuilder version of United Nations at the dinner table!



I'm on your porch with my own fork !!! Open the damn door  and pass me a plate !!!  LOLOL Thanks Built, You're a class act !

Peace and Love


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 5, 2010)

Were you pokin fun at me? I hate my arms SMD told they were good too but I think ya guys may be fukin wit me Im goin to hit the weights I got a damn complex now


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2010)

We're on!

Bring your accent.


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2010)

jcar, no. Not fucking with you. Pinky swear.


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok then in that case you've made my day THANKS!


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 5, 2010)

Built said:


> jcar, no. Not fucking with you. Pinky swear.



and you know the old say'n "you break a pinky swear.......They break your pinky"

LOLOL

Peace and Love

PS I got my accent in my pocket so I don't forget it ! LOL


----------



## Klutch (Jun 5, 2010)

iv prob should have mentioned this but iv been back training since jan taking it easy and last couple months been hiting it hard i went from 225lb and just weighed my self at 205lb im prob not as fat as you guys think but from were i was before injury i feel fat so should i still wait or become (music) super man lol thanks for all the responds

Klutch


----------



## Klutch (Jun 5, 2010)

Built said:


> LOL I'll go look.
> 
> It is so much better to never have been fat. Once you have, it's never the same again. Fat cells are forever. All they can do is shrink or grow - and when they shrink, they're HUNGRY!


 
dumb question would hgh get rid of fat cells or just shrink them

Klutch


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 5, 2010)

You don't need HGH.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> so you can translate that shit he just spewed out? I cant.


Wow. I posted, then just now saw the 3 pages of fucking bullshit aimed at my friend Superman's Daddy. I know his name, but obviously he does not want that to be known.

Have you Einsteins ever heard of 'ebonics'??? My Jamaican born homey, while living in the US for years, prefers to speak (and type) with this dialect. I have spoke with him on the phone, and I can assure you, he can flip the switch and converse with the most articulate.

Let's just say, at 154 lbs, and a 46-0 record in Muay Thai, he sorta knows what he is talking about, and he can probably kick your fucking asses. He offered free advice and you guys dissed him like he was a nut case. Then in his typical gracious style, offered the olive branch.... only to which you still acted like a bunch of fucking morons.


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 5, 2010)

jerseydevil said:


> wow. I posted, then just now saw the 3 pages of fucking bullshit aimed at my friend superman's daddy. I know his name, but obviously he does not want that to be known.
> 
> Have you einsteins ever heard of 'ebonics'??? My jamaican born homey, while living in the us for years, prefers to speak (and type) with this dialect. I have spoke with him on the phone, and i can assure you, he can flip the switch and converse with the most articulate.
> 
> Let's just say, at 154 lbs, and a 46-0 record in muay thai, he sorta knows what he is talking about, and he can probably kick your fucking asses. He offered free advice and you guys dissed him like he was a nut case. Then in his typical gracious style, offered the olive branch.... Only to which you still acted like a bunch of fucking morons.


+1^


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 5, 2010)

JD !!!!! Hey Homey ! Where the hell you been hide'n ?! Dude you have to know that don't bother me, Shit everybody is Mike Tyson behind a computer.LOL I must admit the moron and "wannabe fighter" LOLOLOL comment kinda took me south for a minute but no sweat. Everything is cool. Damn one of my old school homeys come'n to the rescue.  LOLOL  JD I'm 185 lbs now and fight'n at light heavyweight. I'll be train'n in the states in a couple months. We gotta talk. As you already know Thanks for the love, you know it's returned  X 10 !

Peace and Love


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 5, 2010)

At 185 lbs you will be lethal! 

Just looking out for an old friend .  When did you move from Detroit?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> At 185 lbs you will be lethal!
> 
> Just looking out for an old friend .  When did you move from Detroit?



Basically I'm only there when I'm train'n for a fight Manny Stewart is there as well as my sister. I'm still there or NY 3 or 4 months outta the year. I'ma be in FL train'n with Roy Jones Sr. for the next fight. I'ma PM you before we Highjack this thread.LOL

Peace and Love


----------



## Klutch (Jun 5, 2010)

sweet superman, my muay thai instructor is rank 3rd in the world iv been with him since 2005 very impressive record superman @ 46-0. between jiu jistu turneys boxing thai boxing and mma im 30-2


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 5, 2010)

You never mentioned if you are professional or not. Your trainer wouldn't happen to be David Cummings ?

Peace and Love


----------



## Klutch (Jun 6, 2010)

yes i turned pro in 2006 ,no dan rawlings is my Thai coach


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 6, 2010)

Klutch said:


> yes i turned pro in 2006 ,no dan rawlings is my Thai coach



Come to R J Jrs Gym for some serious box'n work, next month I'ma be there. And I'll be work'n my Muay Thai with Putna Chintanod 160 Thailand world cup Champion and Kevin Jacobs ( who is a killa) 3 time WMTA heavy weight champ. KO'd Ernesto Hoost , and Peter Aurts , Twice!!!!!! And  he won a couple Vale Tudo championships and is like an underground MMA legend . I see your in FL you should find Kevin .OK enough bout fight'n. Good luck and hope that some of the info I gave you works for you.

Peace and Love


----------



## Dusters (Jun 6, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Uncalled for.
> 
> 
> /V


 
Yes, it was.  My apologies to anyone that was offended.  I'm actually a very kind, polite person 97.2% of the time....I just really suck at taking shit off anyone, but I'm working on it. 

As for the wanna be fighter comment I made, it wasn't directed at the OP or SMD.  _Everybody _thinks they're a fighter these days.  They're always coming onto bodybuilding boards asking for advice about trimming fat, getting stronger, etc., but keep reminding everyone that they aren't interested in bodybuilding.  That just gets old, and I was ranting.  Even the OP here, who is a pro, admitted that he wanted to _look_ better (bodybuilding).  I even heard that when Tim Sylvia got caught juicing he actually said it wasn't for performance enhancement; he just wanted to look better.

Again, I think I made the wrong impression on some of you.  I'm here to learn, and offer what little advice I feel qualified to give.  I don't claim to be an expert at anything (other than my profession).  And I promise to do better at making more posts that jcar is in agreement with.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 6, 2010)

Dusters said:


> Yes, it was.  My apologies to anyone that was offended.  I'm actually a very kind, polite person 97.2% of the time....I just really suck at taking shit off anyone, but I'm working on it.
> 
> As for the wanna be fighter comment I made, it wasn't directed at the OP or SMD.  _Everybody _thinks they're a fighter these days.  They're always coming onto bodybuilding boards asking for advice about trimming fat, getting stronger, etc., but keep reminding everyone that they aren't interested in bodybuilding.  That just gets old, and I was ranting.  Even the OP here, who is a pro, admitted that he wanted to _look_ better (bodybuilding).  I even heard that when Tim Sylvia got caught juicing he actually said it wasn't for performance enhancement; he just wanted to look better.
> 
> Again, I think I made the wrong impression on some of you.  I'm here to learn, and offer what little advice I feel qualified to give.  I don't claim to be an expert at anything (other than my profession).  And I promise to do better at making more posts that jcar is in agreement with.



Not to drag this on but after you you comment'n on comprehension skills and read'n before post'n if you go back and look , I think you'll find the first insult or name call'n was done by you. So I don't know where you get the you take'n shit from anyone from, as we say over here " don't start no shit, won't be no shit. But I'm a fuck'n moron what the hell would I know ! LOL Don't sweat it, Just remember I owe you some stitches for that moron remark ! Now can YOU comprehend THAT !!! LOLOLOL It's all good Homey ! just yank'n your chain  ( in reality I really didn't dig that punk ass shit though) Just another case of somebody write'n a check with their mouth , that their ass can't cash ! We're good I didn't pay you any attention anyway that day, all I wanted to do was dive. LOLOL We'll make a deal for future though seriously I NEVER insult or call ANYONE names cause that's true coward shit on a computer, no need for you to do that to me cause I'll never do that to you. Deal ? You were big enough to apologize , I'ma be big enough to accept, We'll call it a wrap Homey.

............

Peace and Love


----------



## Dusters (Jun 6, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> Don't sweat it, Just remember I owe you some stitches for that moron remark ! Now can YOU comprehend THAT !!! LOLOLOL It's all good Homey ! Just another case of somebody write'n a check with their mouth , that their ass can't cash ! We're good I didn't pay you any attention anyway that day, all I wanted to do was dive. LOLOL We'll make a deal for future though seriously I NEVER insult or call ANYONE names cause thats true coward shit on a computer, no need for you to do that to me cause I'll never do that to you. Deal ? Bless'ns to you Homey
> 
> and by the way I mean it everytime I say............
> 
> Peace and Love


 
If I'm not mistaken, you just called me a coward.  What do you do, beat the shit out of anyone that dare call you a name to your face?  I was doing my best to say I was sorry, you think you can just let it go?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 6, 2010)

Dusters said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you just called me a coward.  What do you do, beat the shit out of anyone that dare call you a name to your face?  I was doing my best to say I was sorry, you think you can just let it go?



 Aw SHIT ! Here we go. 

After all that read and comprehend talk, practice what you preach ! WHAT I SAID WAS, IT IS SOME COWARDLY SHIT TO NAME CALL AND TALK SHIT VIA COMPUTER, and I stand by that. About the coward remark, If YOU read you'll see I never called you anythin .HOWEVER well you know , if the shoes fits...........  I don't hang out with to many kids and the adults I know already know don't do the name call'n shit , cause we're GROWN ASS MEN !!! I got an idea, you go your way, I'ma go mine. We've nothin to speak of anymore ever. Obviously this ain't gonna work cause now I'm bein unreasonable and I KNOW and admit it, but I just don't care. You don't need me and I don't need you. This board is way big enough for us to never speak again . Since this ain't work'n, Lets try that. I seriously wish you all the best. Peace to you and your family. We're done.


Peace and Love


----------



## Dusters (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, I'm great at comprehending.  You didn't directly call me a name...you implied it, just like you did for the second time in the above post.  It's okay, I don't mind, but if you're going to do it, at least admit it.  I still stand by my apology to you and anyone else that I offended.  I like this board, and I'm sorry I started out on the wrong foot.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 6, 2010)

I think it is time to stop, take a deep breath, and to have a group hug  

Dusters, you seem like a good guy, and you are certainly welcome here on IM. I have never seen SMD so torqued, so you obviously offended... but hey, it is all good.

Let's just walk away, and keep posting on IM. I get the feeling, you and SMD will become buds


----------



## Built (Jun 6, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I get the feeling, you and SMD will become buds


Exactly. Like angry make-up sex. 

.
.
.

<cough>


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2010)

all of you can go fuck yourselves...I'm as a badass as they come. Oh and I am low carb, so you're all assholes and pussies. No one can beat me. Everyone is a lardass here. Fuck off.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> all of you can go fuck yourselves...I'm as a badass as they come. Oh and I am low carb, so you're all assholes and pussies. No one can beat me. Everyone is a lardass here. Fuck off.



At which point he bagan Sunday's surmon !

You have my vote for president Homey ! LOL

Peace and Love


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> all of you can go fuck yourselves...I'm as a badass as they come. Oh and I am low carb, so you're all assholes and pussies. No one can beat me. Everyone is a lardass here. Fuck off.




Bro, everyone I work with out here on the rig thinks I am an enormous asshole.  I low carb out here, so I am always a little grumpy, and now I am doing PSMF cycles, so I have moved from grumpy to full blown angry prick.

I told one of the guys out here, quietly eating and minding his own business, that "If you would stop stuffing your fatass full of pie every meal you might cure that diabetes you are always bitching about".

I am not so popular.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> all of you can go fuck yourselves...I'm as a badass as they come. Oh and I am low carb, so you're all assholes and pussies. No one can beat me. Everyone is a lardass here. Fuck off.


----------

